# Breeds Good With Children?



## preciousgems (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm going to be getting 2 female kittens in a couple of weeks. They are white with grey-tipped ears and tails. I'll post their picture in the forum as soon as I get them.
Anyway, I was just curious, what are some breeds of cats that are especially good with children?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Laid back cats, such as Ragdolls, should be good. However, most cats run from children who chase them. So it's important to ask the children to sit quietly and allow the kittens to come to them. Of course, kittens are very lively themselves, but I guess our size is intimidating to them!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

All breeds can be good with children- if the children are taught correctly how to hold the cat, etc etc.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Definately as Jeanie and Sam said. Also, it's more the individual cat than the breed. If you can get children to responsibly handle them, it should be fine. If the kittens are good with you, and the children handle them well, then all should go okay.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Any breed will work out well with children as long as the children are taught to be careful with the kittens.

It's better to ask yourself what kind of temperment you search for in the cats. What kind of cat do you think would suit your family? A calm one, a lively one, independent or less independent, are yuo willing to spend some time working with the fur or not etc.


----------

